# Sage Bambino warm up routines



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thought about creating a thread to see what commonality we have on warm-up routines for the Bambino. I've discovered how sensitive it is.

My current routine from switch-on is immediately 2 single shots through the double wall single basket, then a single shot through the single wall double basket that I use for brewing - then I'm ready.

My routine warms it thoroughly though it uses quite a lot of water as my single shot is a bit longer than standard as I changed it - and the 3rd warm up shot is purely to warm the single wall basket.

Any other routines that thoroughly prepare the machine though use less water?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

unfortunately one aspect of the '3 second heat up thermojet' is that the only thing that warms it up is flow through the system. 
If you leave just it on it does nothing. 
Which is odd, because that would help warm up the previously models!

What I tend to find with my BP is a double walled basket shot, then leave it in there for a few minutes. I sit the basket I'm going to use in the cup beneath it. 
Then run a manual shot but stop it at the end of preinfusion. This seems to warm up the group well. 
Then swap the basket over and pull the shot.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ah I like the basket in the cup idea Tom

So you're basically running 1 and bit shots through a double wall?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ah I like the basket in the cup idea Tom
> 
> So you're basically running 1 and bit shots through a double wall?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yep. That's it I think. Depends how laze I'm feeling!


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm a philistine. I press one of the 3 buttons and wait for the lights to come on.


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

For my DTP I've been turning on at least 10 mins before I intend to use with the portafilter in place. If it's been longer and the machine goes in to standby, I just press the Steam/Hot Water button to wake-up.

2 x double shots to warm up further, with the second staying in the cup until ready.

Even if I'm not adding milk I run the steam wand for around 20 secs also.... not water efficient at all 😆


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

I empty and then rinse the portafilter under hot water, then I run the machine without the portafilter into a cup, which clears out any coffee grounds and warms the cup. I then get the steam warm ready by steaming the cup again (after emptying the water to avoid splashing water everywhere), then I steam the milk, extract the coffee and then purge the steam wand


----------

